# More broken stuff: RSS Feeds?



## Drewskers (Mar 5, 2012)

It seems to me the RSS Feeds for http://www.canonrumors.com/ are broken. They seem to have stopped with the "broken stuff alert" right after the post about Jeff Ascough's thoughts on the MkIII. I have tried removing the feed from my newsreader, and then re-adding, but there's still nothing newer showing up.

The RSS feeds for the forum seem to be working OK, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2012)

Posting here might not be read by CR. There are hundreds of posts a day right now, and he can't possibly read them all.

Send a message to him using the link on the Canon Rumors page and he will get it.


----------



## Drewskers (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, I sent CR an email.


----------

